
How to Create an In-Case-of-Emergency Everything Document (2011) - ourmandave
https://lifehacker.com/how-to-create-an-in-case-of-emergency-everything-docume-5817021
======
octosphere
> Perhaps the easiest method for creating a centralized document or set of
> files would be creating a Google Spreadsheet

Wow such bad advice. I don't want Big Brother G to have any insight into my
private life. The advice about Truecrypt is redundant as TC was supposedly
backdoored a few years back and users were told to avoid the latest version.
Veracrypt[0] FTW.

[0]
[https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Home.html](https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Home.html)

------
joshmn
For those looking for a dead man's switch, I've used
[https://www.deadmansswitch.net/](https://www.deadmansswitch.net/) in the past
successfully.

